

Ask HN: Most successful startups launched during tech conferences? - boju1

Demo, Techcrunch50, Web 2.0 ... you name it, tech conferences are (said to be) a great way for startups to go to the next level, network, find investors etc.<p>What are the most successful statups <i>launch</i> in this kind of conferences over the last 3 years :<p>- in term of profitability today ?
- in term of market share or other important metric of success ?<p>I think it's important to look back at those and try to understand what key aspects they share in common.
======
pedalpete
I think all you need to do is go back to look at the conferences in the past
and see who launched. Here's TC50 from 2007
<http://www.techcrunch50.com/2007/> You'll recognize a few names who are doing
very well now, However compare that to last year
<http://www.techcrunch50.com/2008/> and I don't recognize a single company
their as reaching a critical mass in the last year.

------
boju1
anyone ?

